# Google- Valeant, Actavis on verge of FDA nods in IBS for Xifaxan, eluxadoline - FiercePharma



## VSsupport

Investor's Business Daily
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*Valeant, Actavis on verge of FDA nods in IBS for Xifaxan, eluxadoline*
*FiercePharma*
Get ready for a showdown in the *irritable bowel syndrome* market. Valeant Pharmaceuticals ($VRX) is set to hear from the FDA this week on a new, broader use in IBS-D for Xifaxan, a drug it bought along with Salix last month. And next week, Actavis ($ACT *...*
5 Drugs That Could Be Summer Blockbusters VRX ACT VRTX REGN AMGN<nobr>Investor's Business Daily</nobr>
PDUFA date tomorrow for Xifaxan expanded use (VRX)<nobr>Seeking Alpha</nobr>

<nobr>*all 4 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

